# Southwest Airlines newest nonstop flights to the Caribbean



## RNCollins (May 23, 2017)

"Southwest Airlines is continuing its rapid expansion push in the Caribbean with a trio of new Caribbean routes..."

http://www.caribjournal.com/2017/05...nching-new-nonstop-flights-punta-cana-cancun/

From The Caribbean Journal
5/21/2017
by Alexander Britell


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 2, 2017)

Sound good except for where we live.  Southwest (WN) does not fly in or out of Canada.  The closest airport to us where WN does go is Seattle (SEA).  And even at that, I don't believe one could get a flight, with or without connections, on WN all on the same day from SEA to those Caribbean destinations.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2017)

I wish Southwest would/could fly direct from Virginia to Fort Laudable.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 8, 2017)

I love Southwest!  I love that they are continuing to expand to more international markets!  Makes it much more likely I will visit more of these places sooner, as I try to avoid just about every other airline at this point.


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 8, 2017)

jwalk03 said:


> I love Southwest!  I love that they are continuing to expand to more international markets!  Makes it much more likely I will visit more of these places sooner, as I try to avoid just about every other airline at this point.



But for some reason they won't extend service into Canada.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 12, 2017)

LannyPC said:


> But for some reason they won't extend service into Canada.



I wish they would as well!  I am not too familiar with Canadian Air Travel- is it heavily regulated the way US air travel was in the 70s and before?  Southwest never seems to show much interest in expanding to Canada- just wondering what their reasoning may be, since they are flying to Mexico and Central America and the Caribbean now?


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm not too sure of the reason either.  It might be heavily regulated but other major US-based carriers fly into Canada such as AA, DL, and UA among others.

I know WN and the Canadian-based West Jet (WS) were in talks a few years ago about operating a codeshare agreement but that never panned out.  WS now has codeshare agreements with DL and AA.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 13, 2017)

They need to add Hawaii before they add Canada.


----------



## canesfan (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd love for them to add St. Thomas then expand to Hawaii.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap (Jul 9, 2017)

canesfan said:


> I'd love for them to add St. Thomas then expand to Hawaii.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Completely agree.  These 2 routes really need more competition..


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 21, 2017)

On earnings calls, they def. talked about both Canada and Hawaii being important markets. They need the 737-MAX for range to Hawaii. That's not coming into the fleet until end of year. They are targeting Hawaii for end of 2018 or early 2019.


----------



## gresmi (Aug 23, 2017)

Southwest is going to be your huckleberry for the near future.. until the other airlines stop ripping consumers off or are put out of business.


----------

